# Update On Sanchezi Injuries



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

first one is of his tail i know its really hard to see but thats why i posted the second one to compare fins from arrival to current, and the last one is his cut lip









oops iposted in wrong thread , mods please move it to disease, injury thread


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the 2nd pic the current one? If so, it a bit tough to see and compare... but it does look a bit more full than the first (but still very whitish looking).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea the first one shows how litterally his tail has dissolved as i say , and third is his lip


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like typical ammonia burn from shipping to me. You need to give this fish a break if you want it to heal up -- taking it out to measure, putting it in with your natts, etc. within days of having it shipped is not a good idea if you are concerned about the condition of this fish. Just give him some time to recover and I'm sure the tail and the mouth will heal up just fine.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sighhh i know i know ive been acting crazy lately







and my p's are the ones being affected.









ok imseperating the sanch and can i dosewith melafix ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

If u dose with melafix, make sure to remove any carbon media you have.

I'd bump the temp up and add salt.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> If u dose with melafix, make sure to remove any *carbon media* you have.
> 
> I'd bump the temp up and add salt.


sorry i dont know what that is


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> If u dose with melafix, make sure to remove any *carbon media* you have.
> 
> I'd bump the temp up and add salt.


sorry i dont know what that is
[/quote]

Do you have anything in your filters that has carbon?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> If u dose with melafix, make sure to remove any *carbon media* you have.
> 
> I'd bump the temp up and add salt.


sorry i dont know what that is
[/quote]

Do you have anything in your filters that has carbon?
[/quote]

i know i have carbon pellets, what happens if i mistakenly leave carbon media while dosing


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bump^^^


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You'll be dosing with melafix for nothing.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Carbon absorbs meds


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just use salt. I wouldnt worry about meds. As long as your water is good....he will heal up just fine without any kind of medication. Just make sure you keep him in a stress free tank so he can recover from shipping.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Carbon has to come out. the carbon absorbs the medication


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok guys good news his tail is finnaly growing back and lookig good


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bump^^


----------

